# problerma /boot/grub/menu.list

## mattylux

ho dovuto reinstallare gentoo facendolo avviare da ubuntu nel /boot/grub/menu.list, quando vado per riavviare per fare partire gentoo mi da 

error 15 not found 

questo e il mio kernel

```
title gentoo 2.6.30-r6 kernel

root  (hd0,5)

kernel   /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318

```

ancora non ho delle idee molto chiare su queste cose potete darmi una mano per come fare per non poter sbagliare piu'??'

grazie

[/b]

----------

## canduc17

Accertati che il file /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 (l'immagine del kernel) sia effettivamente dove deve essere e che il nome sia corretto.Puoi postare per intero il tuo /boot/grub/grub.conf che dovrebbe far partire Gentoo?La root è in (hd0,5): hai percaso un dual boot con Windows?Le righe che hai postato sono quelle inserite nel /boot/grub/menu.list di Ubuntu? Prova ad inserirle nel grub.conf

----------

## lucapost

un dubbio...sei sicuro di aver messo l'immagine del kernel di gentoo nella partizione /boot di ubuntu?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Anche io ho un triple-boot con gentoo, ubuntu e windows. La cosa migliore è dire a grub di caricare il rispettivo menu.lst di ciascuna distribuzione.

(hd0,1) è la root di windows, (hd0,4) è la root di gentoo ed (hd0,5) è la root di ubuntu.

Questo è il mio grub.conf di gentoo

```
timeout 2

default 0

fallback 1

hiddenmenu

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

# Gentoo

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda5 quiet video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap vga=791 pciehp.pciehp_force=1 cfg80211.ieee80211_regdom=EU

# Ubuntu

title=Ubuntu Linux

root (hd0,5)

configfile=/boot/grub/menu.lst

# WindowsXP

title=WinXP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

mentre nel menu.lst di ubuntu basta inserire in fondo al file questa voce:

```
# Gentoo

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

configfile=/boot/grub/menu.lst
```

In  pratica gli cambi la root e gli dici di caricare il configfile appropriato.

----------

## mattylux

questa e limmaghine del kernel  

```
(chroot) mattylux-laptop boot # ls

boot  bzImage  kernel-2.6.30-r6
```

questo e la mia tabella delle partizzioni  /etc/fstab

```
#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda5               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda6               /home           ext3            noatime         0 0

#/dev/sda8               /usr            ext3            noatime         0 0

/dev/sda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda9               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

proc                   /proc           /proc           default         0 0

```

spero che non sia una cosa greve

ed infine il mio  /boot/grub/menu.list

```
mattylux@mattylux-laptop:~$ sudo su -

[sudo] password for mattylux: 

root@mattylux-laptop:~# nano /boot/grub/menu.lst

root@mattylux-laptop:~# cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)

#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),

#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub

#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num

# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and

# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.

#

# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry

# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.

# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your

# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.

default      0

## timeout sec

# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry

# (normally the first entry defined).

timeout      3

## hiddenmenu

# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)

hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours

#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd

# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing

# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the

# command 'lock'

# e.g. password topsecret

#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/

# password topsecret

#

# examples

#

# title      Windows 95/98/NT/2000

# root      (hd0,0)

# makeactive

# chainloader   +1

#

# title      Linux

# root      (hd0,1)

# kernel   /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro

#

#

# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified

## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##

## default kernel options

## default kernel options for automagic boot options

## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z

## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.

## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro

# kopt=root=UUID=e82e9f7f-9eb0-4e96-932e-c9c4c622eb38 ro

## Setup crashdump menu entries

## e.g. crashdump=1

# crashdump=0

## default grub root device

## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)

# groot=(hd0,0)

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. alternative=true

##      alternative=false

# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. lockalternative=true

##      lockalternative=false

# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the

## alternatives

## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5

# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options

## e.g. lockold=false

##      lockold=true

# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option

## multiple altoptions lines are allowed

## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options

##      altoptions=(recovery) single

# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst

## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the

## alternative kernel options

## e.g. howmany=all

##      howmany=7

# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option

## e.g. memtest86=true

##      memtest86=false

# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system

## can be true or false

# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options

## can be true or false

# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title      Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-24-generic

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-24-generic root=UUID=e82e9f7f-9eb0-4e96-932e-c9c4c622eb38 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-24-generic

quiet

title      Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-24-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-24-generic root=UUID=e82e9f7f-9eb0-4e96-932e-c9c4c622eb38 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-24-generic

title      Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=e82e9f7f-9eb0-4e96-932e-c9c4c622eb38 ro quiet splash

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic

quiet

title      Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (recovery mode)

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=e82e9f7f-9eb0-4e96-932e-c9c4c622eb38 ro single

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic

title      Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS, memtest86+

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/memtest86+.bin

quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

title gentoo 2.6.30-r6 kernel

root  (hd0,5)

kernel   /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318

```

[/b]

----------

## canduc17

Hai scritto che richiami il kernel con questa stringa

```
kernel   /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x318
```

ma che il file che si trova in boot si chiama

```
kernel-2.6.30-r6
```

Non c'è un "gentoo" di troppo?

----------

## viralex

è successo pure a me, qualche tempo fa ho risolto reinstallando grub con i soliti root(hd0,0) setup(hd0).

ma nn è /boot/grub/menu.lst e non list??

cmq dipende da che link ha con grub.conf -.-

----------

